# lm_sensors with nforce4

## wesw02

Hi all, I just upgraded my hardware, to a 64-bit system and I was setting up lm_sensors, and came accross a weird issue. When I load the three modules (i2c_core, i2c_dev, it87) via modprobe everything is fine, sensors work correctly, but when I do a '/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start' my motherboard speaker does a constant beep, well its actually a constant tone, the tone remains after I stop lm_sensors, I have to restart my system to get the tone to stop. Any ideas?

----------

## if0720

I'm using nearly the same configuration. AMD 64, GA-K8N-Ultra-9.

I'm having the same result as you. Although the output of sensors says no alarm i'm getting a constant beep out of the pc-speaker (although i didn't load the pcspkr module - strange).

I'm using the settings in /etc/sensors.conf from this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307015-highlight-sensors+nforce3.html

This helped to correct the values for the measurements.

But it didn't stop that beeeeeeep.

```
set beep_enable 0
```

doesn't work either. 

```
sensor -s
```

 says that this is not a valid option.

Kernel: 2.6-15-rc1

lm_sensors: 2.9.2

Has anybody an idea how to stop that beep ?

----------

## Decibels

Same issue here. I have the same Gigabyte MB also.  Using 2.6.15-gentoo-r1, but

have friend using the same kernel he just put in, but for x86 system build on same board.

He isn't having the issue, so might be amd64 specific. 

This happened to me, just today after upgrading from 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 kernel.

Going to test his kernel out and see this weekend.

----------

## Decibels

Okay, check with a friend that has same board and I had lm_sensors-2.9.0, he had 2.9.2.

So upgraded and added lm_sensors back to default and rebooted. Not beeping now.

I even left the sensors.conf file alone. 

Didn't check just recompiling the 2.9.0 version. So this worked, but just recompiling might work

also.

----------

## if0720

I'm using version 2.9.2 of lm_sensors. Just recompiling didnt't fix the problem for me.

So I tried to downgrade lm_sensors to 2.9.0 (the version you use) but that version isn't in my portage tree any more. 

I tried with version 2.9.1 (had to fix that ebuild because it was checking for a kernel_config that doesn't exist anymore). I was able to compile it but my MB ist still beeping. It also beeps with the original sensors.conf and i did a sensor-detect and module loading before starting lm_sensor service.

Can you please tell me where to get 2.9.0 ebuild of lm_sensors ?

----------

## Decibels

Hmm, don't see it here either: http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html

Still, check on that home page, there might be some help there:

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/support.html

Wait, using a google cache found it: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:LnHIrc2r7g4J:netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html+lm_sensors-2.9.0.tar.gz&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1

If you don't trust that one, just google 'lm_sensor-2.9.0.tar.gz' and if the page don't come up, use that cache link like

I did. If still can't get it I downloaded it and can email it to you.

----------

## longship

 *wesw02 wrote:*   

> Hi all, I just upgraded my hardware, to a 64-bit system and I was setting up lm_sensors, and came accross a weird issue. When I load the three modules (i2c_core, i2c_dev, it87) via modprobe everything is fine, sensors work correctly, but when I do a '/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start' my motherboard speaker does a constant beep, well its actually a constant tone, the tone remains after I stop lm_sensors, I have to restart my system to get the tone to stop. Any ideas?

 

I have ASUS A8N-Sli Premium.

I have the following kernel modules loaded:  i2c_core, i2c_dev, i2c_isa, i2c_nforce2, hwmon, it87.

Actually, my i2c_core, i2c_dev and hwmon are compiled directly into the kernel so they don't appear in the next section.

My /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors:

===================

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=it87

==================

If you want to have lm_sensors load other modules, add them here, or say LOADMODULES=no here and put them into /etc/modules.auto.d/kernel-2.6

Now, the sensors output is still a tissue of lies.  -5v and -12v are rubbish.  -5v reads -5.54 v.  -12v reads a steady -12.00 v.  The temps are too high.  I have no idea how to fine tune the fan speeds, and I suspect that they are also wrong.

Wouldn't it be nice if people could post their known good sensors.conf files in a repository organized by motherboard/BIOS/kernel/lm_sensor version.  This would help people get these systems working.

Anybody have an accurate sensors.conf for the A8N-Sli Premium?

----------

